# Best way to use Taraxatone?



## musclepump (Apr 25, 2005)

The bottle says take 3 caps twice a day with 16 oz. water each time. Isn't that defeating the purpose of taking it? What's the "best" way to use Taraxatone so I come in as dry as possible for Saturdays show?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2005)

3 days before your comp you should start taking an herbal diuretic at 1-2 caps every 3-4 hours up until comp day.  This depends on the potency though and I think taraxatone is pretty potent.  The first 2 days you will be taking it with water until you drop your water the day before.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 days before your comp you should start taking an herbal diuretic at 1-2 caps every 3-4 hours up until comp day.  This depends on the potency though and I think taraxatone is pretty potent.  The first 2 days you will be taking it with water until you drop your water the day before.




also, taraxatone has caffeiene so you may not want to be loading up on that like crazy.  that is why i don't use it.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 25, 2005)

I had a redline and two 200mg Caffeine pills today. I'm bouncing off the walls. Way better considering the last 16 weeks I've felt like sheeit 

 And Jodi, as usual, thanks for the assistance


----------



## musclepump (Apr 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 days before your comp you should start taking an herbal diuretic at 1-2 caps every 3-4 hours up until comp day. This depends on the potency though and I think taraxatone is pretty potent. The first 2 days you will be taking it with water until you drop your water the day before.


Three days before with the day of the comp included or three days before, not counting the day of the comp? My show is Saturday, so do I start Taraxatone Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2005)

Comp included.  So Thursday.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 26, 2005)

Gotcha!


----------

